# Probar potencias sin hacer ruido(emulador de parlantes)



## VIKINGOXXX (May 29, 2009)

que tal amigos, el tema es el siguiente ya que me pico el vcho e las potencias y en vista de que me estaban por dejar sin techo por probar las potencias al mango empece a investigar y encontre por medio de un amigo lo siguiente, agarras 36 resistencias de  270ohm por 2w las todas soldadas de un lado y lo mismo del otro esto te da un emulador de parlantes de 80w aprox. ya lo use varias veces para probar potencias sin hacer ruido, jejejje no es lo mismo pero sirve para que no nos hechen de casa  espero le sirva a alguien,- (conectas un cable de la salida a un lado y el otro del otro)


algo asi queda perdon por el dibujo despues saco unas fotos


----------



## Mandrake (May 29, 2009)

Yo prefiero usar como carga, una o dos resistencias de planchas.


----------

